# Is it an option to charge sales tax for Uber??



## Analyst83 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have noticed that uber is charging sales tax to uber X and uber and XL vehicles but not to some of their SUV vehicles...specially like Esclades etc.
Is this how it supposed to be?Is charging sales tax even optional???

Can some of the Suv drivers confirm this? off course I have proofs..


----------

